# Jag in Botswana



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

More valie het 'n maat wat baie te doen gehad het met jagtery in ellisras area wag dat hy terug kom na my toe sal jou laat weet of hy iets weet of dalk kontak nrs het Groete
Hendrik


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Goeie dag Valie 
Die ou se die konstutusie het ook verader die beste om te doen is om Department of Wildlife and Nationalparks Tel 0267371405


----------



## valie (Oct 10, 2006)

OutaAfrica said:


> Goeie dag Valie
> Die ou se die konstutusie het ook verader die beste om te doen is om Department of Wildlife and Nationalparks Tel 0267371405


Baie dankie! Ek sal hulle kontak.
Ek voorsien nie te veel probleme nie aangesien ons op ons eie grond gaan jag. Ek wil net nie by die lughawe opdaag en probleme kry nie. Die mense wat ons geweer permitte behartig is ook nie baie seker oor 'n boog nie.


----------



## valie (Oct 10, 2006)

Vir die wat belangstel. Ek het met die Botswana Wildlife ouens gesels en na vele gesprekke met verskillende persone is daar toe bevestig dat mens wel 'n permit vir 'n boog moet kry!


----------

